# My First Watch On Its Way.



## eddiewood (Mar 26, 2014)

My first stab at getting a watch off eBay at the weekend. It's a Henri Sandoz & Fils http://en.wikipedia..../Sandoz_watches

Case number 1761 Y88

It reminded me of a green Omega Seamaster!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I spotted that one - seemed like a reasonable buy. Tell us what it's like when it arrives.


----------



## eddiewood (Mar 26, 2014)

My guess is that it's a repaint from India, but we shall see!


----------



## ombray (Feb 14, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## eddiewood (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, look at the paint job on this: :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

That's a tidy pick up


----------

